# Extreme birdhouse # 16 (new)



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi everyone, here is but another extreme birdhouse i am working on now.
it is made from 120 yr old barn wood that i pulled off my fire pit. 
it is over 5 ft high and 5 1/2 ft wide and has over 90 apartments. the roof will be done in steel with wood dormers.  i have spent 4 days on it so far.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm speechless, other than that is just spectacular.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Supreme Forum King and Birdhouse Designer Extrodinaire


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I still think he is building these huge, extravagant, roomy birdhouses to feed those 20 something cats.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you guys.  my cats like to try out the new houses first. :sold: 
john


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow.... another amazing creation, very well done!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you Mark
john


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

somewhere there has to be one huge pile of sawdust !!!!!!!!
neat
steveo


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you Steveo. 
your right ,it does make a ton of saw dust.
thanks again 
john


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi again everyone .
here are a few more pictures. 
i finally got all the insides done and the roof all framed up. it is ready for the steel. 
i will post a few pics when it's done. :sold:


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Once again, very impressive - question:
Do you know how much they end up weighing and how many people does it take to move them around? That's gotta be a project in itself!
It's amazing how much like that building photo it looks! YDM!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Gil. i am guessing this one weighs about 200- 220 lbs. 2 guys can pick it up and carry it. i know i,m good for my half. 
john


----------



## SandyT (Apr 28, 2006)

John,
Your birdhouses are just the most amazing ones I've ever seen. I've spent lots of time looking at them, but like boxer, I'm usually speechless when I get done. Just wanted to say I was talking about your birdhouses over the weekend and wanted to compliment you on them.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you very much Sandy.
i think i might have to build a cat house next.  
thanks
john


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

CATS, I thought those were your building inspectors and it looks like they approve of your Beautiful creations.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Randy.

john


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

John
Nice job 

Cats are checking out the new dinner spot and the best spot to hide out for a good take out snack.
Now I see why you make so many birdhouses, it's to feed the live stock.  
KFC will open soon kitty kitty kitty...
All kidding aside ,NICE job John 

Bj


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Bob
i will post a finished picture in a few days :sold: 
thanks
john


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi again
here are a few more pictures. it is almost complete. just needs a few small details


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks NEAT John, crack me up hahahahahaha
The black cat is looking for dinner... hahahahahaha 

I did show this to my grand kids and now they want one , forget that, I don't have the drive like you to make a birdhouse that every bird in Aspen could live in at one time..I like the paint job  it looks like a CAT house,get it. 
Plus the detail on the porch post,I'm sure the birds will like it also. 

All kidding aside NICE JOB  John

Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I had to look at the pics several times. (coulda sworn I saw a tv dish) 
AWESOME and a job well done!!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you very much Bob and Ken  
i always try to add a little more each time to them. 
this one took me 2 weeks to build . i just follow a lot of the same steps each time and things seem to go smooth. maybe i will build a few smaller ones again.
this one is probably around 400 lbs.  
thanks again 
john


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I would not go smaller I would go bigger then you can rent them out, sometimes called a cottage in the back for rent, also we have a spot in Colordao called Tiny Town and many people pay to walk around and look at what you just made many ,many people .

They have a SMALL railroad but it's not a big deal but the kids (big and small ) love to take a ride.
It's been around long time, when I was a young we took our kids to take a look around and it was over in 10 mins. or so hahahahahaha but they got my 20.oo bucks anyway.


http://www.tinytownrailroad.com/

Bj


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks again Bob. that is a great link. it gives me more ideas.  

My father is from Switzerland and he always showed us pictures of miniature cities they had set up in a few parks over there. i think it must of absorbed into my head a little when i was young. then i built real homes for 20 years so i have lots of experience in home building. 
thanks Bob
John


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Bobj3, I've visited "Tiny Town" a few yrs back. Lots of talent went into building it. It was an enjoyment to see even though when I went by it, it was closed for the season.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken
We lived just up the road from TinyTown for about 10 years (Hill Dale Pines) and I would pass it on the way home every day ,one day it burn to the ground but they did rebuild it but it took about a year or two, I did offer to help but they had so many wanting to help rebuild it.(land mark thing)
And the firehouse is 1/4 of mile down the road hahahahaha .
It's was great little place to get a hot dog and a Coke on the way home on a hot day and jump on the train to take the edge off the day.

Bj


----------



## SandyT (Apr 28, 2006)

John,
Wow! I love this one. It is absotively marvelous, and should be in a show.
I love all the birdhouse inspectors, too.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks again Sandy for the great compliment  

I think i am going to build a gazebo next  LOL

john


----------



## SandyT (Apr 28, 2006)

John,
Ok, you made me look through all those 146 or something photos of all your amazing projects again because I thought I remembered you built a gazebo already! But, I enjoyed looking again and I especially love the waterfall and the rustic arbor and and and.......oh yeah, the playhouse, and your cedar planter puts mine to shame. Great work, I must say!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you very much Sandy 
i greatly appreciate the nice compliments  
i really enjoy doing what i do. 
john


----------

